
Maintaining Notepad is not a full-time job, but it’s not an empty job either - ingve
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20180521-00/?p=98795
======
skibz
> For example, did you know that you can type
> [https://www.microsoft.com/](https://www.microsoft.com/) into Notepad's File
> Open dialog?

Awesome!

